# "Equestrian" named most difficult Olympic sport



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ahhh YESSS!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay!! Pfffft, and some people tell me that riding a horse is not a real sport. This will show them!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's completely true, though. In every single other sport, it is either a single human or a group of humans that are competing based solely on their own physical ability and prowess.

In no other sport must you control each muscle of a 1200+ pound creature of instinct with a mind of it's own.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I almost got into a fight on FB over this. Someone very adament that water polo is more brutal and dangerous than horse riding.

I'm pretty sure they're both dangerous in their own ways lol.. people don't realize the risk and skill it takes to ride at upper levels (Olympics) but don't get me wrong it takes a lot to ride in general!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Considering the Modern Pentatheon has riding in it too I'm suprised they didn't make it sound harder but all that aside lol YAY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zeke, I'm fairly certain that the "riding" portion of the pentathlon refers to a bicycle :wink:.


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

As I was reading down the article I was getting frustrated not seeing it. But low and behold first place.
I hope everyone who said it wasn't a sport to my face reads this!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Zeke, I'm fairly certain that the "riding" portion of the pentathlon refers to a bicycle :wink:.


Nope! It's SHOW JUMPING! And the contestants do NOT get to ride their own horses.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I almost got into a fight on FB over this. Someone very adament that water polo is more brutal and dangerous than horse riding.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're both dangerous in their own ways lol.. people don't realize the risk and skill it takes to ride at upper levels (Olympics) but don't get me wrong it takes a lot to ride in general!


It's like water polo...if, in addition to the other humans in the water, you're having to constantly persuade the water itself to cooperate with your moves.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

ThursdayNext said:


> Nope! It's SHOW JUMPING! And the contestants do NOT get to ride their own horses.


Which I think makes it sound super crazy difficult!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

At 5'1" I think I might struggle to get a place in the basketball team...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> At 5'1" I think I might struggle to get a place in the basketball team...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not much taller so I'll be on the sidelines with you. :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to compete in modern pentathlon, and yes it is show jumping.
However the showjumping secction is patheticly low and easy, not realy timed (other than having a silly long max time) and people learn to just about hang on to a horse for it.
If you watched it at the last olympics the standard of riding from everyone except the UK and some of the european teams was a joke. I could have done better. I've seen better riding at the local ponyclub rallys
There were shed loads of falls, refusals, run outs etc.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

This may sound sad, but I've never heard of the "Modern Pentathlon" until now. Very interesting.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a modern pentathlon athlete ( that can actually ride) 

Good with a horse,sword and gun in great shape from running and swimming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

And got absolutly no time for anything else even a social life

I only competed to university level but training normaly took the form of an early morning run or swim for an hour before uni/work. Get home from uni/work, head straight for the gym for an hour then either a fencing class or an hour on the range on some eveninigs I'd go for a riding lesson before going to the gym.
Weekends consisted of monster sessions in the gym or pool and riding lessons.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The problem with non-riders is that when they see upper level dressage and olympic level show jumping ... it LOOKS easy. People that don't ride have NO idea how much skill is involved in MAKING IT LOOK THAT EFFORTLESS...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I've seen modern pentathalon and I have to agree with Faye. I think the fences are about 3', and competitors draw horses from a pool, and are given a very limited time to warm up on the horses before competing. 

Since it's a combined score of all 5 sports, and there's no extra points for riding well or having a good trip over fences, just deductions for falls, rails and refusals, the focus of pentathalon competitors is surviving the riding portion, not excelling.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Maura, you have 5 mins and 2 practice jumps (one upright one oxer) that you arre allowed to jump twice each maximum, to get to know the horse.

My last competition I was eliminated in the Showjumping phase because I got put on an ex BSJA pony with no breaks, no steering and very little self preservation. I turned her for the oxer practice jump and lost control of her (ears up my nose fighting every step, even tried to turn her away from the jump as we were very very wrong for it but she wouldnt turn) resulting in a fall for both of us and a fracture dislocated little finger for me.

After my fall (I was the first to ride this horse that day and I am a good rider) they removed the horse from the pool and reassigned everyone who was supposed to ride her to anouther horse. I later found out the horse was extremely difficult to ride over jumps in a pelham, grackle and martingale, they had put her in a snaffle for the competition.

I decided at that competition that it was litteraly killing me to do the sport and it wasnt worth it.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I might have to bookmark that and show it to everyone who claims it isn't a sport... I think that's my biggest pet peeve. I strongly agree with the fact that it's likely the most difficult sport out there. In which other sport do they have to keep a 1200lb animal under control? (especially one with a mind of it's own) I think it's the most difficult, yet most rewarding sport out there.. but then again, I'm horribly biased.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Jore said:


> I might have to bookmark that and show it to everyone who claims it isn't a sport... I think that's my biggest pet peeve. I strongly agree with the fact that it's likely the most difficult sport out there. In which other sport do they have to keep a 1200lb animal under control? (especially one with a mind of it's own) I think it's the most difficult, yet most rewarding sport out there.. but then again, I'm horribly biased.


I took a non-horse friend who claimed riding is "easy" on a trail ride. We simply walked down a nice, flat trail.

The next day he came to me whining about how sore he was!

In my opinion if the activity is physical and you can compete in the activity, it's a sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Houston said:


> I took a non-horse friend who claimed riding is "easy" on a trail ride. We simply walked down a nice, flat trail.
> 
> The next day he came to me whining about how sore he was!
> 
> In my opinion if the activity is physical and you can compete in the activity, it's a sport. :thumbsup:


Bother, there goes my hope of ever having marbles included. Does finger exercise count? :razz:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats awesome! I can't wait to show people who don't think riding is a sport!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Houston said:


> This may sound sad, but I've never heard of the "Modern Pentathlon" until now. Very interesting.


I never have either!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I agree with you Houston. I had one of my friends over to ride and she rode my 14h3 half arab and thought that was way too high in the air for her and we only walked the trail. She told me the next day she was super sore just after that. She and I had a good laugh. I was really hoping that Canada's flag bearer would be Ian Millar so that there would be more recognition for equestrians out there. Sadly, I hear they chose Simon Whitfield. Not that he doesn't deserve it but...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> It's like water polo...if, in addition to the other humans in the water, you're having to constantly persuade the water itself to cooperate with your moves.


Yes you could argue that.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Here's hoping we get some comprehensive coverage of the olympics on our nations channel the CBC. Looking forward to the equestrian events among others. Canada's equestrian team is definitely missing Hickstead as I am too! Talking about how equestrians need to be in great shape take a look at Canada's Ian Millar. He's 65 yrs old and still competing at a world class level. What an amazing feat! He will be competing in his 10th Olympics this summer. His farm is quite close to the area in which I live. I am quite proud of his achievement as a "senior citizen". Best of luck to all the counties competing in this years games!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought Modern Pentathlon went up to 1m20, one of my instructors trains someone who does it and I'm certain that's what she said it was.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

lis- yep 1m20 maximum height, reality is that very very rarely do they get anywhere near that height.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

love it I'm glaad this guy realized how much work skill and risk there is


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Paintlover1965 said:


> Talking about how equestrians need to be in great shape take a look at Canada's Ian Millar. He's 65 yrs old and still competing at a world class level. What an amazing feat! He will be competing in his 10th Olympics this summer. His farm is quite close to the area in which I live. I am quite proud of his achievement as a "senior citizen". Best of luck to all the counties competing in this years games!


"Senior" riders are a huge inspiration for me. Japan has Hiroshi Hoketsu. It appears that he is the Olympics' oldest Equestrian _and_ competitor in recent years!
70-year-old equestrian


----------

